# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK FRP:  ازالة قفل ال FRP لجهاز سامسونغ SM-A720F-DS A7 2017

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم
ازالة ال FRP لهذا 
الجهاز غير مدعومة على z3x chimeratool 
وجربت ال octopus لم ينفع
الحل كان على UFST
اولا نفلش ال Sboot+Boot
فقط من ملف الكومبنيشن هذا  COMBINATION_FAC_FA60_A720FXXU1AQA6_FAC1AQA6_CL1039 سيعيد الجهاز التشغيل ويتفعل ال ADB
من البوكس نعمل frp reset adb mode
سيفتح الجهاز نذهب ونفعل oem unlock
ونعمل ظبط مصنعي     

> Samsung SM-A720F-DS (A7 (2017) LTE DS) at USB (COM198) [LOKE FLASH] {Write Flash}

  

> PLATF: LOKE 00020000 PIT Read Done: 00:00 PIT Backup Saved as: SM-A720F-DS_Read.pit No Partition Info for Image: a7y17lte_eur_open.pit, in COMBINATION_FAC_FA60_A720FXXU1AQA6_FAC1AQA6_CL1039 6739_QB12363068_REV01_user_mid_noship.tar.md5 Warning, Pit Image: a7y17lte_eur_open.pit Skipped, Use [Re-Part.] Option with Pit Image File: COMBINATION_FAC_FA60_A720FXXU1AQA6_FAC1AQA6_CL1039 6739_QB12363068_REV01_user_mid_noship.tar.md5 Partition: BOOTLOADER, Image: sboot.bin, Size: 0x001A6110 (1.65 MB) Partition: BOOT, Image: boot.img, Size: 0x0118B920 (17.55 MB) Flash Write Done: 00:01.422 Restart Done       Samsung SM-A720F-DS (A7 (2017) LTE DS) at USB [ADB] {Reset FRP} daemon started successfully * 52101580fc6c54dd device  Goto "Backup and reset" Menu and make "Factory data reset"

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم يمناك اخي كفاح_

----------


## itechocean

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك يا أخي

----------


## FATALE-ERREUR

شكرااااااشكراااا

----------


## al-stshri

> شكرااااااشكراااا

 شكرا اخي كفاح بس سؤال الجهاز باصدار 7.0 يعمل هذا الملف
ولكم جزيل الشكر يرجا الرد

----------


## FOUAD GSM

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## milouz

مشكوووووور

----------


## friendscompute

Thank you so much

----------

